

What is your favorite IDE for development? - endyourif

More importantly why do you choose it and do you have a different favorite for each language that you use?
======
shanelja
TextWrangler when I'm at work on my Mac, I preferred the simplicity and the
fact I can't leave a script without first saving, which forces me to rethink
whether or not I really want to come back later to this code base or if that
variable I left out would be better added now.

I use Notepad++ at home for Web Development and MS Visual Studio 2010 Express
for C++ for the compile and test features.

------
UnoriginalGuy
I find it interesting that Visual Studio hasn't been mentioned yet even though
it is likely one of the most popular in the world.

I'm going to say Visual Studio. It is polished, it is well designed, and it
makes me highly productive. I've used many other IDEs in my day but am yet to
find something as efficient for RAD as C# with Visual Studio.

I will say its C++ implementation is only "alright."

------
countessa
Sublime Text 2 for most of my ruby and python hacking - it's just a great text
editor!

Visual Studio when I'm on M$ projects - I can't see the point of not using it
- it's a good dev environment, great debugger and is tooled especially for
everything Microsoft.

XCode if I'm working on iOS - same reasons as Visual Studio above - it's the
right tool for the job.

------
davitr
I use Sublime Text for c++, I like it's simple and clear design, it fast and
makes me more productive.

For java I use Eclipse, it has useful set of features, especially I like it's
refactroing tools. The biggest downside is it's too slow for big projects.

------
abc_lisper
Intellij - Java and Python and probably others Emacs - everything else

Intellij, in my opinion has no peer. I bought a license for it, and am happy
to say that it has paid for itself many times over now. I am no longer afraid
of refactoring stuff, never forget to checkin a file, and it just works

Emacs, if not for anything else, should be used to look at how software should
be designed(for use). A lot of stuff in emacs is very well put, and it almost
holds a huge structure by a wire frame, like a beautiful bridge.

------
factorialboy
Editor: Sublime Text 2 IDE: IntelliJ IDEA / Related JetBrains products

Would love to check out Vim at some point, however refactoring sugar makes me
stick with IDEA.

~~~
zpk
I second this setup. Coming from a Java background IntelliJ stood out over
Eclipse for my eyes. I recently purchased PyCharm for my own side project. IDE
struggles here a little, because of typing and var declaration( or lack there
of). However, refactoring and the line by line debugger helped speed up my
Django development. I wish it integrated other MVC web stacks as well.

------
pedelman
Vim. I enjoy the flexibility, macros, and great snippets. I am also able to
code new features and tools for myself to use making future coding quicker.

~~~
crazydiamond
Vim within tmux/GNU Screen. Snipmate (or Ulti-snips) are great. Great set of
plugins, try pathogen (for bundle management).

~~~
cmrx64
I prefer vundle.

------
bobx17
I love Vim using the spf13-vim distribution. It turns Vim into the best parts
of an IDE and keeps it feeling like Vim.

------
rooster117
It has some flaws but I've really started enjoying xcode. I am forced to use
it for iOS but its getting better.

------
Lasher
When working on Aardwolf which is mostly pure ANSI C (GCC) nothing quite beats
VIM with cscope extensions.

For quick editing a webpage or some CSS just plain old notepad++.

For day job stuff, either xcode or Visual Studio depending on the App.

------
jfaucett
for me its gotta be emacs. I love the keybindings (that also work in bash),
also customizing to no end in lisp is fun stuff. So that's what I use whenever
I'm programming in c or x86. For java its eclipse and I like everything about
it from the debugger to the interface.

------
ericcumbee
Started with Notepad++ and Eclipse, moved to Netbeans, just recently switched
to Textmate2

------
S4M
I am trying to do as much of my code as I can in emacs, and I am using Eclipse
for java.

------
lxrck
Sublime Text 2 for Ruby on Rails/Django. Coda 2 for HTML/CSS/JS.

------
trung_pham
InteliJ

------
devb0x
notepad++, vs20xx, komodo edit on nix and ms

------
devs1010
webstorm.

